# breaking in a new chainsaw?



## kwikrp (Apr 24, 2010)

Any advise ? Dealers said dont hold back full throttle it ? But I thought there would be some break in time and procedure ?
Got a new MS 460 w/ 28 inch bar.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 24, 2010)

The only break-in we've done was to go out and cut. But you might want to read the manual and see what it says, then just use your own good judgment.

Congratulations on the new saw too. It should be a winner.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 24, 2010)

kwikrp said:
			
		

> Any advise ? Dealers said dont hold back full throttle it ? But I thought there would be some break in time and procedure ?
> Got a new MS 460 w/ 28 inch bar.



bad @ss saw, and just dont run it wot out of the cut! in the cut wot is fine.


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 24, 2010)

Run the saw like you stole it.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 24, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Run the saw like you stole it.




rings will not seat right if you run it hard out of the cut on the 460 after 5 tanks of fuel it on!


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 24, 2010)

Why on earth would anyone run it hard WOT out of the cut anyway?  WOT in the cut is the only way to go.  Better to rev it than torque it.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 24, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Why on earth would anyone run it hard WOT out of the cut anyway?  WOT in the cut is the only way to go.  Better to rev it than torque it.




lol just making sure, there are some who would just keep trottle up out of the cut makes them look cool I guess.


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 24, 2010)

The sound of a saw screaming under no load is like fingernails on a chalkboard.  Now hearing that burble smooth out in a cut is like music... almost like the four barrels kicking in on the power curve and slamming you into the back of the seat.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 24, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> The sound of a saw screaming under no load is like fingernails on a chalkboard.  Now hearing that burble smooth out in a cut is like music... almost like the four barrels kicking in on the power curve and slamming you into the back of the seat.




I am with you on that!


----------



## 4cyl2v8 (Apr 26, 2010)

Straight from your manual, Page 38.

" A factory new machine should not be run at high revs (full throttle load) for the first three tank fillings.  This avoids unnecessary high loads during the break in period.  As all moving parts have to bed in during the break in period, the frictional resistances in the engine are greater during this period.  The engine develops its maximum power after 5 to 15 tank fillings."

The manual and my husky dealer said the same thing when I picked up my 372xp.  I stuck to logs under 6" in diameter, and didnt load it up real hard.  It makes sense to me.  You wouldnt buy a nice car and then beat the crap out of it on the way home from the dealer would you?


----------



## Gator eye (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a special pile of break in wood at my place, I would let you break in your new saw for free. :cheese:


----------

